# Preference Reward Program



## NS VIA FAN (May 9, 2010)

For anyone travelling on VIA.....make sure you register for the “VIA Preference” reward program.

Very generous!

Just your welcome bonus is almost enough for a free short-haul trip.

https://www.viapreference.com/en/earn-points

For example spend $1000 in year one (and that shouldn’t be difficult if travelling on the Canadian!) and in year two you have automatically qualified as a “Privilaged” member which will give you 2 points for every dollar spent + 2 reward coupons.

One of these coupons will give you 50% of First Class in the corridor which could be equal to around $400.00 on a Windsor to Quebec City round trip. (VIA calls First Class "Business Class" but it's more similar to Acela First Class on Amtrak......hot meal + complementary beer, wine, liquor)

The other coupon gives you 35% off the best available Sleeper or Sleeper Touring Class fare on the Ocean or Canadian and could be equal to around $1400.00 on a Toronto to Vancouver roundtrip in a Cabin for One.

Spend $2000 (+ travel 8 segments) in year one and you are a “Premier” member.....receive 3 point per dollar spent and 4 coupons.

The coupons alone could be equal to your original “investment” in year one. I realize the Canadian could be a “once in a lifetime” trip but the value of the coupons might bring you back the second year to sample the Corridor and the Ocean.


----------

